# Quick CA question about barberpole lines



## JamesB (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi,
When this newbie applies CA to wood blanks I get a barberpole like stripe down the blank where it looks like the trailing edge of the papertowel was dry and wiped the glue off as it went along.  I sand it off and try again, then repeat until I give up and use Shellawax.  Should I be concerned with that line on the pen or just go on to the next coat?  I think it will be visible through the later coats if left.  I tried using a plastic bag to apply it and that worked a little better since it won't soak into the bag.
I've watched videos and read tutorials and no one has mentioned this line in the glue.  
I don't use accelerator or BLO, just thin glue on a paper towel and one pass with it.  I tried rubbing it with the towel after applying the glue and that gave me a whole new set of issues.  I can't get past step 1 it seems.
Thanks, Jim


----------



## GrantH (Jan 1, 2012)

How are you applying your CA? I do (and have seen numerous videos) apply the CA to the area your paper towel and pen make contact. I put my paper towel on the lower edge of my pen and put the CA in the meeting area. This way there is no delay between application to paper towel and paper towel to wood. It is all coming in contact at the same time. This gives a little more working time I believe. 

Are you applying CA to the paper towel and then going to the wood?


----------



## keandkafu (Jan 1, 2012)

Your paper towel could also be the problem.  Some brands cure the CA very quick. Some kind of chemical reaction. I have always used the Scott blue towels and have always used a couple drops of BLO to several drops of CA.  The BLO seems to act as a lubricant and an accelerator for the CA. I have never had a failure using this combo.


----------



## bensoelberg (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sorry if this question seems a bit weird, but is your lathe running when you apply the CA? How many rpm's?


----------



## tomas (Jan 1, 2012)

I apply the CA to the folded paper towel and apply from the bottom of the blank.  I apply 7-8 coats this way and then if needed, I use a very light touch with my Woodchuck Pen Pro (produces just a very light fuzz).  I then apply 7 - 8 more coats of CA and then finish by wet sanding with MM up to 12000.

Tomas


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 2, 2012)

The most consistent applicator I have found is the brown napkins I find at Taco Bell.  A drop or two of BLO then CA on top of that, then sweep it across the blank running at about 1700.  Give it a few seconds to set then do it again.  About 4 or 5 layers of thin then start over with medium till I am happy with the finish.  Then if I was lucky, time to snd and MM, if not, well then a light application of the WoodChuck in scrapper mode to level out the finish then sand.  Just how mine works, YMMV.
Charles


----------



## Papo (Jan 2, 2012)

bensoelberg said:


> I'm sorry if this question seems a bit weird, but is your lathe running when you apply the CA? How many rpm's?


 
You would like to have the lathe running at its lowest speed,that way the ca does not wipped around a splatter all over the place,including the operator.


----------



## JamesB (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the helpful responses.  I normally apply the CA to the towel then make pen contact I think I will try the BLO and keep practicing.  I have the lathe running at 720 (the slowest it will go) but I watched a video where the guy hand turned it while applying the CA.


----------



## grub32 (Jan 6, 2012)

This is my finish:

10mins and done every time and perfect.

YouTube.com/grub32


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jan 7, 2012)

Too much CA is all that is wrong.


----------



## okiebugg (Jan 8, 2012)

*Applying CA*



JamesB said:


> Hi,
> When this newbie applies CA to wood blanks I get a barberpole like stripe down the blank where it looks like the trailing edge of the papertowel was dry and wiped the glue off as it went along. I sand it off and try again, then repeat until I give up and use Shellawax. Should I be concerned with that line on the pen or just go on to the next coat? I think it will be visible through the later coats if left. I tried using a plastic bag to apply it and that worked a little better since it won't soak into the bag.
> I've watched videos and read tutorials and no one has mentioned this line in the glue.
> I don't use accelerator or BLO, just thin glue on a paper towel and one pass with it. I tried rubbing it with the towel after applying the glue and that gave me a whole new set of issues. I can't get past step 1 it seems.
> Thanks, Jim


 


I'll throw you a curve. I apply CA with the lathe running at 3000 rpm.
Wax the ends of your bushings. Use a paper towel (I like bounty) put the towel in contact with the bottom of the blank lightly of what you're applying it to. Using this method, you don't get a facefull of CA and it goes rather quickly. With medium CA, spin your lathe up and start dribbling CA along the top of the blank right to left or the other way depending on your orientation, catching and smoothing the CA as you go. As you get to the end of the blank, return the other way with the towel lightly and quickly. Let it rest about 1/2 to 3/4 minute between coats. Before I apply another coat, I use the back of my finger to touch the spinning blank to make sure it is cured before adding another coat. If there is any drag on your finger, it aint cured yet. This is about the only time I use the accelerator. I see the same snake tracks as you do, but keep applying till you have 6-8 coats. The snake tracks disappear when you 'get it'. Start sanding to suit the tracks 320 grit if you have ridges until the ridges are gone then finish sanding and polishing


----------



## sumterdad (Jan 8, 2012)

you should sand your ca finish before mm.  That way you can knock down all of the high spots and get a smooth glossy finish


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Jan 8, 2012)

It seems everyone has their method so I thought I'd add mine.  At about 1,000 rpm I touch a folded paper towel to the bottom of the pen blank (catches CA before it arrives so no splatter).  I continue to apply CA as I move the towel down the blank and keep a little wave of CA flowing until 1/2 inch from the end of the blank then the CA stops and the towel continues.


----------

